# Burning Crusade: Änderungen der Berufe



## ZAM (24. Oktober 2006)

Wie wir berichten,werden die bereits bestehenden Berufe mit der Veröffentlichung von Burning Crusade überarbeitet und erweitert. Die meisten Berufe benötigen neue Ressourcen und bekommen neue Rezepte spendiert. Bergbauer und Kräuterkundige können nun verschiedene Monster in der neuen Region "kürschnern" um an spezielle Ressourcen heran zukommen. Wie steht ihr zu den Änderungen der Berufe? Hat Blizzard vielleicht sogar etwas übersehen? Eure Meinung interessiert uns!

Link zur Newsmeldung


----------



## Rascal (24. Oktober 2006)

Wie sieht es denn mit den Sekundären Berufen aus?

Erste Hilfe hab ich schon gesehen geht normal weiter mit Netherstoffverbänden...

Was ist mit Kochkunst? Dieser Beruf könnte ruhig mal etwas attraktiver werden!

Ansonsten freue ich mich auf die Verbesserungen!

Sehr fair von Blizzard hier, dass man sich nochmals Spezialisieren darf!


----------



## Trips (24. Oktober 2006)

es sollen jetzt auch spezialisierungen für schneider kommen, darauf freu ich mich schon sehr. leider hab ich aber noch nirgends genauere infos dazu gefunden, ausser eben, dass sie kommen sollen. weiss wer mehr?


----------



## Penywise (24. Oktober 2006)

Also ich wäre mal dafür, dass verzauberer die verzauberungen nicht nur direkt auf die gegenstände machen können, sondern stattdesssen auch die option haben gegenstände herzustellen, die man wie ein rüstungsset auf den gegenstand verwenden kann, und somit die entsprechende verzauberung auf dem gegenstand hat. 
(siehe zul-verzauberung etc.)
auf diese weise wäre es einfacher als verzauberer geld zu verdienen, oder andersherum sich eine verzauberung zu kaufen, da man sie einfach aus dem ah bekommen kann, und nicht darauf angewiesen ist einen verzauberer erstmal zu suchen, welcher dieses rezeüt kann.


----------



## Rascal (24. Oktober 2006)

Manaöl?


----------



## Killermage (24. Oktober 2006)

---erledigt---

Rascal is 2 fast 4 m3  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rascal (24. Oktober 2006)

Ätsch war schneller Killermage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jiron (24. Oktober 2006)

Der Link führt auf die Hauptseite... Ist das gewollt? Ansonsten wäre es ja das hier: http://www.buffed.de/world-of-warcraft/new...der-berufe.html

[edit] äh, hat sich anscheinend schon erledigt ^^"


So, hab mir das nun ein wenig angeschaut. Anscheinend kriegt damit fast jeder Beruf etwas, das dann nur der Ausführende benutzen kann. Das finde ich insofern gut, dass somit mehr Individualität herrscht und nicht jeder x-beliebige Spieler mit genug Kontakten und Geld an alle Sachen herankommt, die die Berufe bieten.


----------



## kumiko (24. Oktober 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Was ist mit Kochkunst? Dieser Beruf könnte ruhig mal etwas attraktiver werden!
> 
> Ansonsten freue ich mich auf die Verbesserungen!



Es wird essen für Pets geben, welches deren Stamina erhöht, sowie ein 350er-Rezepte, welches ganze 30 Stamina und 20 Spirit für 30 Minuten gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weitere Rezepte geben 20 Stärke / 44 +healing / 40 AP / 20 Agi / 23 Spelldmg usw. was dem Beruf viel mehr flexibilität verleiht.

http://bcspy.bc.funpic.de/index.php?categoryid=19




Trips schrieb:


> es sollen jetzt auch spezialisierungen für schneider kommen, darauf freu ich mich schon sehr. leider hab ich aber noch nirgends genauere infos dazu gefunden, ausser eben, dass sie kommen sollen. weiss wer mehr?



Spellfire Tailoring
Allows a tailor to make special fire and arcane armor that is unavailable to a normal tailor.

Mooncloth Tailoring
Allows a tailor to make special healing and mana restorative armor that is unavailable to a normal tailor.

Shadoweave Tailoring
Allows a tailor to make special frost and shadow armor that is unavailable to a normal tailor.


http://bcspy.bc.funpic.de/index.php?categoryid=40



Intressant finde ich auch solche sachen, die verzauberer z.b. kriegen: +12 Spelldmg auf Ringe - das geht aber nur auf die eigenen!
/edit: damn, zu lahm =(


----------



## Penywise (24. Oktober 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Manaöl?




ich rede nicht von manaölen etc. ,
ich meine die permanenten verzauberungen wie z.B. +30spelldmg auf Waffe


----------



## Mesop (24. Oktober 2006)

kumiko schrieb:


> http://bcspy.bc.funpic.de/index.php?categoryid=19
> Spellfire Tailoring
> 
> Mooncloth Tailoring
> ...



ah - das hab ich bei allen überarbeitungen vermisst - danke
dachte allen ernstes schon die hätten uns vergessen


----------



## Sahne (25. Oktober 2006)

Penywise schrieb:


> ich rede nicht von manaölen etc. ,
> ich meine die permanenten verzauberungen wie z.B. +30spelldmg auf Waffe



Würde ich auch als sinnvoll erachten, dann könnte man seine Twinks auch mal selbst mit Verzauberungen ausstatten.


----------



## Killermage (25. Oktober 2006)

Sahne schrieb:


> Würde ich auch als sinnvoll erachten, dann könnte man seine Twinks auch mal selbst mit Verzauberungen ausstatten.


Vielleicht macht Blizzard es genau aus diesem Grund nicht? *abfällig auf PvP-Yuppy-Twinks schiel*


----------



## Yingyang (25. Oktober 2006)

Was kann man denn mit Kräuterkunde "kürschnern"?
ISt das für neue Sachen, weil ich wüsste im moment nicht wo ich jetzt nicht dran komme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BM-Defjam (25. Oktober 2006)

Yingyang schrieb:


> Was kann man denn mit Kräuterkunde "kürschnern"?
> ISt das für neue Sachen, weil ich wüsste im moment nicht wo ich jetzt nicht dran komme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es wird in den neuen Gebieten wohl lustige Krautmobs geben die man nach ihrem Ableben ernten kann.

"0MG, ein Traumblatt attackiert mich!!!!11111"


----------



## Dungorsch (3. November 2006)

Es steht in den Link, das einige epische Gegenstände von Schmieden nur für sich selbst hergestellt werden können... In der Liste, die dahinter verlinkt ist, waren aber nur Waffen... Zufall oder gilt dat nur für Waffen, weil dann bin ich der erste der sich freiwillig von Rüssi auf ne Waffe umspezialisiert...


----------



## kumiko (3. November 2006)

Dungorsch schrieb:


> Es steht in den Link, das einige epische Gegenstände von Schmieden nur für sich selbst hergestellt werden können... In der Liste, die dahinter verlinkt ist, waren aber nur Waffen... Zufall oder gilt dat nur für Waffen, weil dann bin ich der erste der sich freiwillig von Rüssi auf ne Waffe umspezialisiert...



Ich nehm mal an, das Rüstingsschmiede hier nciht benachteiligt werden, und das es auch Rüstungsgegenstände geben wird. Wurde wahrscheinlich nur noch nicht in die DB aufgenommen / noch nicht entdeckt.


----------



## Lloyd_Banks (3. November 2006)

kumiko schrieb:


> Ich nehm mal an, das Rüstingsschmiede hier nciht benachteiligt werden, und das es auch Rüstungsgegenstände geben wird. Wurde wahrscheinlich nur noch nicht in die DB aufgenommen / noch nicht entdeckt.



das hoffe ich doch auch

Alles in allem kann man sagen das die Verbesserungen durchweg gut sind. Hat mich eigentlich überrascht das, das was Blizzard bisher alles für das Addons an Infos raus gibt doch auf ein besseres Spiel hoffen lässt. 

Hoffe nur das die Verzauberungen für die Low-Level-Twinks nicht verloren gehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hab gehört (also keine wahrheit ^^) das man zb kein crusader mehr auf lvl19er waffen zaubern kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gibt zwar leute die das Ganze nicht so toll finden, ich persönlich finde aber die kleinen putzigen low lvl zerstörer ne super abwechslung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infi (4. November 2006)

_Schneider dürfen in Zukunft Wurfnetze herstellen, die ihre Feinde einfangen. Zudem wird ihre Rezeptliste um neue hochstufige Gegenstände erweitert._

Naja bei Schneiderei hätte ich mir mehr erhofft als nur nen paar Rezepte..
Es gibt ja Rezepte für Modisches purpurrotes Hemd oder so ähnlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hätte mir erhofft...
Das es dort auch wie bei Alchimie unterteilungen gibt.

Z.B:
- Ein Schneider der sich für Mode spezialisieren kann (für die rpler unter uns ^^, die gerne sich mal ein hochzeitskleidchen oder ne eigene mode collection zusammen stellen wollen)
- Ein Stammesschneiderer, der halt von verschiedenen Stämmen die Kunst des Schneiderns erlernt hat..
- Und dann so ne Art Elementarschneider, der halt allmögliche Resisachen machen kann ...

naja klingt vielleicht übertrieben oder weit her geholt aber irgendtwas hätte blizzard an schneider noch machen sollen -.-

aber das man sich bei alchimie spezialisieren kann find ich mal gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und das es endlich mal verzauberungen für ringe gibt ^^


----------



## Zlobadd (4. November 2006)

@Fragesteller bezüglich Verzauberungen:


Also Kreuzfahrer auf niedrigstufige Waffen wird nichtmehr gehen.
Man wird zB Sachen der Stufe 60 nur mit einem bestimmten Skill entzaubern können und die Verzauberungen werden von der Stufe der zu verzaubernden Gegenstände abhängig sein.
Wenn ich den dazugehörigen Link finde teile ich es euch gerne mit.


----------



## kumiko (4. November 2006)

Infi schrieb:


> Z.B:
> - Ein Schneider der sich für Mode spezialisieren kann (für die rpler unter uns ^^, die gerne sich mal ein hochzeitskleidchen oder ne eigene mode collection zusammen stellen wollen)
> - Ein Stammesschneiderer, der halt von verschiedenen Stämmen die Kunst des Schneiderns erlernt hat..
> - Und dann so ne Art Elementarschneider, der halt allmögliche Resisachen machen kann ...



Meiner Meinung nach Innovationslos (bis auf das erste), da es vom Lederer abgekupfert ist - lies mal meinen Beitrag dazu weiter oben, da steht, was die Schneider werden können - und schlecht ist das beiw eitem nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Infi (4. November 2006)

kumiko schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach Innovationslos (bis auf das erste), da es vom Lederer abgekupfert ist - lies mal meinen Beitrag dazu weiter oben, da steht, was die Schneider werden können - und schlecht ist das beiw eitem nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo ich hatte nur das mit pet futter gelesen und dachte wäre halt alles nur mit kochen deshalb nid mehr mit schneidern gelesen ^^ nur das die pets halt nun auch +stamina durchs futter bekommen können.

320 - Netherweave Bag << find ich bissl unnütz da man schon nur mit einem mondstoff... einen 16er bag machen kann .. das man aber 18er + 20er bags herstellen kann find ich wiederrum gut ^^

Netherweave Vestments + Imbued Netherweave sind ma richtig geile sets ^^
da ma hut ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und naja mit abkupfern vom ledern weil mir ja nix eingefallen is blizzard hätte sich da was zu denkne sollen ^^
das die schneider sich spezialisieren können und dann halt wie bei ledern auch bestimmte sets nur herstellen können und nid jeder alles kann ^^


----------



## White Jen (16. November 2006)

Ich find es cool,das Alchimisten sich spezialisieren können.Das hab ich mir schon gewünscht,asl ichAlchimie auf 300 hatte,und ich hab mir dann eigentlich noch gewünscht,mich in eine Richtung zu spezialisieren^^
Also wurde mein Wunsch ja vom großen wow Gott erhört   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)))))

Noch eine Frage.
kann man dann seinen Beruf weiter hochskillen.z.B das die höchste Stufe 400 beträgt?


----------



## Borogrimm (16. November 2006)

Geanu das ist auch meine Frage...habe nirgendwo gefunden bis wohin der Skill steigen wird? Weiß einer was dazu?


----------



## Roran (16. November 2006)

Man lese diese hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und schaue sich das genauer an.


----------



## Mardras (16. November 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Man lese diese hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



um mal nicht in rätseln zu sprechen, in den kommentaren steht, der skill geht bis 375! hätte man aber auch schreiben können...


----------



## Roran (17. November 2006)

Warum denn ?
Müßen wir Euch alles in den Hin**** an Infos stopfen ?
Nö
Man kann auch selber mal auf die Idee kommen zb. die Suche Funktion im Forum zu nutzen,
oder in den NEWS Archiv nach zu schauen.

Wir Moderatoren helfen gern,
aber man muß es nicht übertreiben.

Sonst kommt noch einer auf die Idee,
das wir noch den Spielchar von Euch zu Levlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nimms mir nicht übel,
aber so schwer wirds nicht sein,
auch mal selber auf solche Ideen zu kommen,
und zu schauen wo man welche Info bekommt.

Ist nicht bös gemeint.


----------



## Rascal (17. November 2006)

Möchte mich hier Roran anschliessen... es scheint sich so ne gewisse "Informationsfaulheit" zu entwickeln... alle wollen Informiert werden, sind aber zu faul, mehr als 5 Zeilen Text oder 2 Aussagen am stück zu lesen...

Ein Grossteil der Fragen könnten sich die User mithilfe von Google und der allmächtigen Suchfunktion selber beantworten.
Also 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So Long
Rascal


----------



## jiron (17. November 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Sonst kommt noch einer auf die Idee,
> das wir noch den Spielchar von Euch zu Levlen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach, das macht ihr gar nicht? O_O
Dann muss ich ja selber leveln? OMG! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (18. November 2006)

jiron schrieb:


> Ach, das macht ihr gar nicht? O_O
> Dann muss ich ja selber leveln? OMG!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ROFL

Ich hab 2 LvL 60er,
1 lvl 41er
1 lvl 40er

Da hab ich echt genug mit zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skoas (18. November 2006)

die idee mit den verzauberunge als rüssi pak is cool aber ob sie umsetzt bar ist ist eine andere frage


----------



## 1337-Kuchen (18. November 2006)

ich wär auch mal für verbesserung von kochkunst 

-mehr rezepte
-mehr beim kochkunstlehrer lernen^^


----------



## kumiko (19. November 2006)

Skoas schrieb:


> die idee mit den verzauberunge als rüssi pak is cool aber ob sie umsetzt bar ist ist eine andere frage



Sicher ist es umsetzbar -gibt ja schon solche ähnlichen Sachen (siehe Zul'Gurub Enchants).




1337-Kuchen schrieb:


> ich wär auch mal für verbesserung von kochkunst
> 
> -mehr rezepte
> -mehr beim kochkunstlehrer lernen^^



Man lese und staune 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://bcspy.bc.funpic.de/index.php?categoryid=19



Roran schrieb:


> Warum denn ?
> Müßen wir Euch alles in den Hin**** an Infos stopfen ?
> Nö
> Man kann auch selber mal auf die Idee kommen zb. die Suche Funktion im Forum zu nutzen,
> oder in den NEWS Archiv nach zu schauen.



Will ja nicht angreifen, aber solches verhalten finde ich - gerade als Moderator - unangebracht. In jedem grösseren Forum gibts solche Leute: Wenn sie nerven - lieber einfach nicht antworten, bevor man mit einem solchem Ton daherkommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *aus erfahrung sprech*


----------



## jiron (19. November 2006)

Trotzdem: Eigeninitiative FTW!


----------



## Roran (19. November 2006)

kumiko schrieb:


> Will ja nicht angreifen, aber solches verhalten finde ich - gerade als Moderator - unangebracht. In jedem grösseren Forum gibts solche Leute: Wenn sie nerven - lieber einfach nicht antworten, bevor man mit einem solchem Ton daherkommt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wenn schon dann Quote richtig.



Roran schrieb:


> Warum denn ?
> Müßen wir Euch alles in den Hin**** an Infos stopfen ?
> Nö
> Man kann auch selber mal auf die Idee kommen zb. die Suche Funktion im Forum zu nutzen,
> ...



Ich hab ihm ja nen Link gegeben wo er es nach lesen kann,
was spricht denn da gegen?

Man muß nicht immer alles auf den Goldtablet servieren,
sonst können wir BUFFED.DE direckt zu machen, wenn da keiner nach lesen will.

Du glaubst nicht wie oft eine Frage zu einem Thema kommt,
das schon x mal beredet Diskutiert wurde,
sollen wir da auch hin gehen und alle Links zu diesen Themen raus suchen und Posten ?

Lass mich raten.

Ja, sollen wir machen!


----------



## kumiko (20. November 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Du glaubst nicht wie oft eine Frage zu einem Thema kommt,
> das schon x mal beredet Diskutiert wurde,
> sollen wir da auch hin gehen und alle Links zu diesen Themen raus suchen und Posten ?
> 
> ...



Ich bin selber Moderator in nem grossen Forum (grob 100x soviele Posts, gibts aber auch schon paar Jährchen), und klar nervts und ich kenn solche Situationen selber zu genüge. Ich erwart ja net das man nen Link zum Posting, nen Quote dessen, plus Zusammenfassung und Markierung der wichtigen Stellen bringt. Nen Link posten, wo's derjenige dann einigermaßen sieht, und gut ist - wenn er sich dann wegen irgendwas beschwert, lasst ihn, einfach net Antworten - aber net genervt in so nem Ton als Mod, wo man Beispiel sein soll :/
Aber nja, lassmers mal, is off-topic.


----------



## Kruaal (27. November 2006)

Ein paar neue Rezepte, etwas breitere Spezialisierung, sonst nichts neues am Craftinghorizont. Goblinengis sind weiterhin sinnlos, atm gibts die nur für das XL Überbrückungskabel.


----------



## wendigo (15. Dezember 2006)

BM-Defjam schrieb:


> Es wird in den neuen Gebieten wohl lustige Krautmobs geben die man nach ihrem Ableben ernten kann.
> 
> "0MG, ein Traumblatt attackiert mich!!!!11111"



Erinnert mich an die quest in un'goro wo man die Blümchen verhauen muss - hab die nachts um 3 gemacht und gedacht omg hoffentlich sieht mich keiner^^


----------

